# Looking for a shy girl ;) am i in the right place? Lol



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im shy but im looking to talk to someone over the phone(female) or on here just to see how the conversation will go and discuss some of this torturing stuff this SA does to us and help each other out with over coming this crap


----------



## Glory King (Jul 6, 2012)

No you aren't.


----------



## lazydaisy (Sep 15, 2012)

Glory King said:


> No you aren't.


lmao!! ^:clap


----------



## Glory King (Jul 6, 2012)

^

And you are just deadly beautiful, lazydaisy.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Lizardking135 said:


> Im shy but im looking to talk to someone over the phone(female) or on here just to see how the conversation will go and discuss some of this torturing stuff this SA does to us and help each other out with over coming this crap


I'm pretty sure there is a hotline for this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.shypassions.com/


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes we have a nice selection over here... 

And this, this is our clearence price mega blowout. Used and in good order.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have Social phobia, but got a high depression about my life/past and a bad temper.

Don't go for shy girls mane


----------



## Charleyy (Oct 8, 2012)

What are you wearing right now?

:wink


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SAS isn't a dating site, Sorry.


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Hey*



lazydaisy said:


> lmao!! ^:clap


Hows ur day going so far?


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

simian4455 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a hotline for this.


I guess there could be a hotline but im bein real n i wana talk or actually meet up with someone who has this same disorder.. Tell me that wouldnt be awkward lol but kinda an experience ya know


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I don't have Social phobia, but got a high depression about my life/past and a bad temper.
> 
> Don't go for shy girls mane


Am i trippy mane or wat? Cuz im shy as hell but i wouldn't mind a shy girl cuz damn a girl that talks to much throws me off lol


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> SAS isn't a dating site, Sorry.


Aint trying to date im trying to talk to a female about SA bro!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Lizardking135 said:


> Hows ur day going so far?


smh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lizardking135 said:


> Aint trying to date im trying to talk to a female about SA bro!


My Bad. Carry on.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Want to talk to me? I'm sort of androgynous.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> smh


lol +1


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

kehcorpz said:


>


w. T. F.?? :?

ETA: Why does the site keep making the "W" above small?? It's the first letter in the line and has a period behind it, and the T and F aren't treated thusly! :mum


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

There's eharmony, match, black people meet, christian mingle and a dozen other sites. Go check those out my friend.


----------



## steve holt (Sep 5, 2012)

Me too . PM me ladies.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> w. T. F.?? :?
> 
> ETA: Why does the site keep making the "W" above small?? It's the first letter in the line and has a period behind it, and the T and F aren't treated thusly! :mum


W. T. F. indeed. I just found that animated gif and posted it for the hell of it. Did you hold the shift key?


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Want to talk to me? I'm sort of androgynous.


Wats up hows it going?


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

steve holt said:


> Me too . PM me ladies.


Haha


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheFather said:


> Yes we have a nice selection over here...
> 
> And this, this is our clearence price mega blowout. Used and in good order.


:haha :haha


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

No


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Isn't the male race good enough for you?!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I am also male, topless, and enjoy throwing babies around. Hit me up females.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL, you guys are crazy


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I am also male, topless, and enjoy throwing babies around. Hit me up females.


Lmao. Ahh, good cry right there.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I am also male, topless, and enjoy throwing babies around. Hit me up females.


I see we share similar interests....


----------



## Lizardking135 (Oct 18, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> :haha :haha


Hows it goin?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, why would shy girls be on SAS?


----------



## sean111 (Oct 27, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I am also male, topless, and enjoy throwing babies around. Hit me up females.


Sexy lol

There are no shy girls here... none...


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

lol you guys are funny!

I'm up to chat it up! hollaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a really awesomely witty, and sarcastic reply here. But I fell down on the punchline, so I backspaced it all.

So I shall just say I called dibs on them all first, and you cannot have any.


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> I had a really awesomely witty, and sarcastic reply here. But I fell down on the punchline, so I backspaced it all.
> 
> So I shall just say I called dibs on them all first, and you cannot have any.


I wanna hear your sarcastic reply...

EDIT: Or read... I guess? lol


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> I wanna hear your sarcastic reply...
> 
> EDIT: Or read... I guess? lol


It went a little something like

"Oh yes, certainly. Because when a girl comes to SAS they're not looking for support, or like-minded people, they simply come together purely to be prepared for when a shirtless gentlemen such as yourself comes looking for them, based solely on their shyness, overlooking what makes them unique."

Which is about as far as I got, though, in hindsight, a bridge of "Just kidding" between that and the comment about calling dibs would've served as a passable punchline.


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> It went a little something like
> 
> "Oh yes, certainly. Because when a girl comes to SAS they're not looking for support, or like-minded people, they simply come together purely to be prepared for when a shirtless gentlemen such as yourself comes looking for them, based solely on their shyness, overlooking what makes them unique."
> 
> Which is about as far as I got, though, in hindsight, a bridge of "Just kidding" between that and the comment about calling dibs would've served as a passable punchline.


Yeah, you should've gone for it, lol. Now we can only wonder what it would have been like... this may very well torture me for the rest of my life. Are you happy about that?! lol


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> Yeah, you should've gone for it, lol. Now we can only wonder what it would have been like... this may very well torture me for the rest of my life. Are you happy about that?! lol


Oh no! D:
How could I ever make it up to you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> It went a little something like
> 
> "Oh yes, certainly. Because when a girl comes to SAS they're not looking for support, or like-minded people, they simply come together purely to be prepared for when a shirtless gentlemen such as yourself comes looking for them, based solely on their shyness, overlooking what makes them unique."
> 
> Which is about as far as I got, though, in hindsight, a bridge of "Just kidding" between that and the comment about calling dibs would've served as a passable punchline.


^:haha

OP, if it happens it happens, but don't go cruising around SAS like some predator.


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Oh no! D:
> How could I ever make it up to you?


The damage is done... It's too late for me. lol


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvee said:


> The damage is done... It's too late for me. lol


Nooooo!!!

/Damatic skyward scream of anguish.


----------

